# John Deere 1025R?



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok I have been plowing commercial walks and residential driveways for the last 6 years with a 4-wheeler. Finally after yesterdays snow storm of 8 inches and 40mph winds causing drifts 5ft deep I decided by next season im going to buy a 1025r and put a cab on it. So long story short, my question is what is the best set up on the 1025r? Front blower/rear blade or vise versa, or blade on loader? Also what is the best cab to put on this tractor? If any of you have a pics that would be great to!

I need to be able to clean 48" walks up to 10ft walks, along with 2 and 3 car garages. Want a machine where I can do both rather easily.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

We bought one this year for commercial walks. Currently running just front blower. We went with a Cozy Cab (hard doors). Overall I'm happy, and the guys seem to like it. Blower will eat through the worst drifts or wet snow. I have done a drive or two with it, works well there too. I will try to get a pic or two.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a 2305. I think they are very similar machines. Same horsepower etc.

What you have to remember about the SCUT's is that there are a limited amount of attachments for snow that work for them. There are a couple front blowers that work on them though. If you go with a front mount blower, you loose the loader. You could always bring the loader with you if you have a big enough trailer, but it's not like switching between buckets with a quick tach. Lots of people also say that the smaller front mount blowers have discharge clogging issues, and if your sidewalks have any heaving then you can get rattled pretty hard. 

For me I seriously considered both a front mount blower, and a front mount plow blade. I ended up just sticking with the front loader in front and the box scraper in the back for snow. I need the bucket more often than not but my situation may be different. I use it for HOA sidewalks, and they only get cleared after the storm so I need the bucket. A blade would not cut it since we get a lot of big storms, well over 8". 

You asked about the best cab to put on it. Consensus seems to be Curtis Cabs if there is not a factory installed option.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do a search as there's a few threads aboot them.

Cozy Cabs are worth the extra money, way nicer than a Curtis. I have both.

My dream is to fab a Boss UTV V blade for either my 1025 or 3046. Just a thought. 

I only use mine for walks, so I have 60" brooms and 54" blowers. You can go smaller if you want. They are awesome little tractors.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Curtis cabs wouldn't even rate as a pimple on a Cozy Cab's ass. 

Curtis sucks in every way compared to Cozy. And at least here, Cozy is cheaper. 

Our 1025R rocks. 10k cheaper than a comparably equipped Ventrac, almost as maneuverable, and a lot easier to teach people to run.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Curtis cabs wouldn't even rate as a pimple on a Cozy Cab's ass.
> 
> Curtis sucks in every way compared to Cozy. And at least here, Cozy is cheaper.
> 
> ...


So....What you are trying to say in your home spun Ohio charm is...Cozy Cab's even if you have a pimple on your rear are the way to go...Thumbs Up


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Really good to know on the cozy cabThumbs Up


----------



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok, so how do u guys set them up. Front blowers and back blades? What about blade on loader? Also lets see some pics!
Mark I did a search and theres lots of good info on them on here, apparently ur the king of the 1025r the way it looks, lol. So hows urs set up?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Better a king than a queen.

Since we're using them for walks, we have either a broom or blower up front and spreaders on the 3 point. We switch oot the broom if we get more than aroond 6".

In your situation, I think I'd try to make a good plow work on the front-not one of the Deere blades-and maybe a blower on the 3 point. 

Unless you can make an aftermarket plow work with the quick hitch and be able to switch to the blower easily.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We've got a broom and blower for ours. We've had a couple events I was nervous with the broom but it's worked great. Haven't used the blower yet. Unless we hit 6"+ I don't think we will, and for that to happen would have to be a storm anow heavy and fast. 2+ inches an hour.

It's going to have a Bauman 3 point drop salter on it for next season.

Don't put a plow on the loader. You'll twist the hell out of the arms.

I'm going to try to engineer a Buffalo Turbine onto the quick hitch and run it off the PTO for leaf season 2017. 


Defcon 5 said:


> So....What you are trying to say in your home spun Ohio charm is...Cozy Cab's even if you have a pimple on your rear are the way to go...Thumbs Up


I'd pay 1500 more for a Cozy over a Curtis if they ask for it. So yes.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What's the top speed of a 1025R? We have one 2000 series, don't remember the number, it's new with a Curtis cab (never heard of a Cozy before wish I had) The problem is the we burn a cutting edge off the Deere 60" blade basically every 3-4 storms. Already had 4 cutting edges on it and we've worn the mouldboard pretty bad because we didn't have time to change. We have 3 3000 series and the cutting edges will last a couple years. Only reason we got the 2000 series is because the one site it does a 3000 series was too big. I wish Deere offered a factory cab for a 2000 series.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Techtight cab, plain and simple, the best!

Ps I absolutely love this little tractor!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JD Dave said:


> What's the top speed of a 1025R? We have one 2000 series, don't remember the number, it's new with a Curtis cab (never heard of a Cozy before wish I had) The problem is the we burn a cutting edge off the Deere 60" blade basically every 3-4 storms. Already had 4 cutting edges on it and we've worn the mouldboard pretty bad because we didn't have time to change. We have 3 3000 series and the cutting edges will last a couple years. Only reason we got the 2000 series is because the one site it does a 3000 series was too big. I wish Deere offered a factory cab for a 2000 series.


Have you looked into a aftermarket cutting edge? That's crazy every 3-4 storms.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

.....


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Now I'm confused...Not because I have had 16 Beers either...Techtight or Cozy???...Looks like we could be heading down a Chainlift-Directlift...Electric-Hydo stand off thread


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

What is pricing like on the techtite? That looks like a very nice cab.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Never mind. They have pricing right on the website!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Id like to see what the cost would be to get that Tectite into the US. I paid ~5000 for the Cozy with front work lights, heater and quick disconnect, defrost fan, and some other option I don't remember.

The one thing I wish it had is something like the smaller windows like the Tectite does behind the doors, but that issue is going to be fixed this summer.

Dave, 1025 top speed is about 10 mph. You're not the first person I've heard burning through Deere 54" plow edges. They along with the skid shoes wear like butter against a hot knife. 

If I changed anything, I'd buy a B3350 Kubota for the factory cab with a/c, because I'd love to use it running a slit seeder in the summer, so HP and a/c would be nice, plus you gain about 5 mph top speed. Down side is the unit is a little bigger.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

First time posting pictures so I'll give it a shot. Ignore the piece of paper taped to the windows , we were giving our vinyl people the idea of where we were putting our logos.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Tektight was $7000 installed Canadian money from deere, they account for 8 hrs install to do the quick disconnects ect... that was with the cab, heater, defrost fan and radio with Kenwood speakers ... I added the lightbar and rear work lights... it should be about the same price as the cozy when converted to usd and I feel good about owning a Canadian product built custom spec to order, no warehouse or Chinese parts here boys


----------



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome responses and pics. Does anyone run into any trouble with the quick attach piece hanging so close to the ground?
Also what are some after market blades that work with quick attach?
Last question, how deep of snow can u use sweeper in?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

......


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

As the numbers chad posted, looks like the Tectite would be about 1100 more than I paid for my Cozy, not including any taxes and border crossing stuff.

Not saying it isn't worth it, but I wouldn't spend the extra.



neblawncare23 said:


> Awesome responses and pics. Does anyone run into any trouble with the quick attach piece hanging so close to the ground?
> Also what are some after market blades that work with quick attach?
> Last question, how deep of snow can u use sweeper in?


Ours scrapes when loading and unloading on a trailer. Easy fix to that is to lower the broom down and let the gauge wheels roll up the trailer a couple feet. Blower and blade that won't work, for obvious reasons.

No clue, one of the main accounts it does won't allow blades on the walks.

We've done 4 inches of fluff, and 4 inches of slop with no issues. I've been told that it's good to 6 inches, then the blower is a better option. Hence the reason we've got it, but I doubt we'll use it much.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> Have you looked into a aftermarket cutting edge? That's crazy every 3-4 storms.


We actually just put a Horst 60" blade on it but have not used it yet. The Deere blade to me is made for doing a small driveway not commercial work.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Now I'm confused...Not because I have had 16 Beers either...Techtight or Cozy???...Looks like we could be heading down a Chainlift-Directlift...Electric-Hydo stand off thread


All I know is Deere makes the Ventrac look like an over priced piece of sheet.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JD Dave said:


> We actually just put a Horst 60" blade on it but have not used it yet. The Deere blade to me is made for doing a small driveway not commercial work.


In a good winter you could need a cutting edge every week or two. Kinda makes the blade useless. I was going to fab up a john deere blade for my little skidsteer, not anymore. I'll look for other options.

Those are great looking tractors, and both cabs look amazing.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

JD Dave said:


> All I know is Deere makes the Ventrac look like an over priced piece of sheet.


Do not...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Do not...


Ventrac makes Ventrac look like an overpriced piece of sheet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rumor on the playground is you don't want a Metal Pless V.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> We've got a broom and blower for ours. We've had a couple events I was nervous with the broom but it's worked great. Haven't used the blower yet. Unless we hit 6"+ I don't think we will, and for that to happen would have to be a storm anow heavy and fast. 2+ inches an hour.
> 
> It's going to have a Bauman 3 point drop salter on it for next season.
> 
> ...


What do you think of this set up? As far as stress on the loader arms, or in general?
It's not mine. I saw this a couple weeks ago and thought it was something I would really use.
I am saving my pennies to replace my 425 AWS with a 1025r. I would keep my X720 as a back up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

jonniesmooth said:


> What do you think of this set up? As far as stress on the loader arms, or in general?
> It's not mine. I saw this a couple weeks ago and thought it was something I would really use.
> I am saving my pennies to replace my 425 AWS with a 1025r. I would keep my X720 as a back up.


We absolutely love our 1025. We had 2 Ventrac's at a company I used to be an owner in and I'll never buy another after having this 1025.

Main issue I see is stress on the loader arms. I didn't buy a loader, nor do I intend to. We've got a Toolcat, skid steers, and a wheel loader. No point in a loader on a tractor this size for us.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ventrac makes Ventrac look like an overpriced piece of sheet?


Kinda like your Dodge Cummings....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Do not...


I was expecting more from you. Lol


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

JD Dave said:


> I was expecting more from you. Lol


You have to tread carefully with Mark...He will have a Tantrum and turn his posse on me...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Kinda like your Dodge Cummings....


Does not........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> Techtight cab, plain and simple, the best!
> 
> Ps I absolutely love this little tractor!
> 
> View attachment 171085


That's a very nice looking cab.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a very nice looking cab.


Looks a lot nicer than a "Cozy" cab....What moron would buy a "Cozy" cab after seeing that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

neblawncare23 said:


> Awesome responses and pics. Does anyone run into any trouble with the quick attach piece hanging so close to the ground?
> Also what are some after market blades that work with quick attach?
> Last question, how deep of snow can u use sweeper in?


Higher would be better, but it's not that bad. We jump a fair amount of curbs with ours and it isn't that bad, or we back up the curb.

6" is about max. Although I haven't run our 1025 very much, just going on what the operator tells me.

As an aside, we usually run it around 20-2200 RPM's, any higher and the broom is spinning too fast and the snow comes back over the top of the housing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> You have to tread carefully with Mark...He will have a Tantrum and turn his posse on me...


I don't have tantrums.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks a lot nicer than a "Cozy" cab....What moron would buy a "Cozy" cab after seeing that...


I've never seen one before Chad posted it......so neener, neener.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My second 1025 came with a loader, have yet to use it for anything as I bought it at the beginning of winter. I don't really need it, but since I have it, I'll keep it.

I've actually been looking for a 4' brush hog for mine, but now with the 3046, I'll probably get one for that instead. I have no doubt it would do just fine with a 4'.

BTW, not sure I mentioned it, but Dave did. Stay away from the JD blade, they're homeowner at best. At minimum I'd go with the Boss UTV V as I am not very impressed with the Boss ATV straight blade that I have on my Grandstand. It really isn't any heavier duty than any other ATV blade oot there. 

It would be cool to fab up a UTV V to the quick hitch, not sure if there are enough remotes to run one oof the loader control though.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My second 1025 came with a loader, have yet to use it for anything as I bought it at the beginning of winter. I don't really need it, but since I have it, I'll keep it.
> 
> I've actually been looking for a 4' brush hog for mine, but now with the 3046, I'll probably get one for that instead. I have no doubt it would do just fine with a 4'.
> 
> ...


Try this Mark.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

absolutely said:


> Try this Mark.


I am guessing if he could make a v work on this then somehow you could with the JD


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

absolutely said:


> Try this Mark.


We haven't had a decent snowfall since they built it. I'll have to axe how it's worked oot on the lighter ones.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark my 2305 runs my 4' brush hog just fine. Same PTO HP as the 1025. If you put one on the 3046 I think you would be happier with a 5' or even maybe a 6'. I guess it would depend what diameter stuff you will be cutting down. Look at models with a slip clutch instead of shear pins or shear bolts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Eye wuz planning on eater a 5 ur 6, moost lykelee 5 cents Eye allredy half a 8 fur meye 5085 oar 5100 oar 5101 oar Bota.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

absolutely said:


> Try this Mark.


That is an awesome fab, you may need to have some yokes, and Dolly tires on hand, but great quick hitch design.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've never seen one before Chad posted it......so neener, neener.


I thought you have seen and done everything...That's what you repeatedly tell me...:terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I thought you have seen and done everything...That's what you repeatedly tell me...:terribletowel:


Do not


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eye wuz planning on eater a 5 ur 6, moost lykelee 5 cents Eye allredy half a 8 fur meye 5085 oar 5100 oar 5101 oar Bota.


I had a 6' on my 3720 back a few years ago. Heavier stuff it got a workout.

I'd probably go the 5' if I did it over.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That Tektite looks like the cat's ***. I spec'd out one on their site, and it looks like 6,700-6,800. I wonder with the conversion from Canadian to American that would cost me in American money with taxes etc... Might have to have one of these.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

It would probably be about $52-5400 usd... I don't have enough good things to say about the cab and even the deere plow although it looks flimsy, has held up to full speed crashing into piles when trying to push back 24" of city plow slop off the sidewalks... next year I'd like to get a blower for the 1 series for those occasions


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> We've got a broom and blower for ours. We've had a couple events I was nervous with the broom but it's worked great. Haven't used the blower yet. Unless we hit 6"+ I don't think we will, and for that to happen would have to be a storm anow heavy and fast. 2+ inches an hour.
> 
> It's going to have a Bauman 3 point drop salter on it for next season.
> 
> ...


just get the PTO buffalo turbine for the rear and put a leaf plow on the loader arms


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

SDLandscapes VT said:


> just get the PTO buffalo turbine for the rear and put a leaf plow on the loader arms


No loader, and I've got no desire to stare behind me for hours a day.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

We have the next frame size up tractor with same engine 25 hp yanmar. I got a great deal on the tractor and we need it cab-less for summer work--I figured when I bought it that I d just throw a curtis on it--turns out curtis doesn't support older models (2004) so we went cabless. I have just the 47" blower and a snowex drop spreader. It works great









A couple of observations--I would like a more rugged snowblower for the front. The deere blower has surpassed my expectations but heavier would be better. A cab is really necessary--we probably will go vinyl next season because that is all that is available except a laurin cab and I cannot justify those dollars based on what I have into the machine now. A v-plow that ran on the quick hitch and hydraulics would be sweet.









I want to demo a ventrac in the snow but everyone keeps saying these are better--the turning and the attachments on the ventrac seem better, the belt scares me--thoughts, horror stories, head to head comparisons?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I posted earlier in the thread saying I've had ventrac's before, and that for the cost difference it is NOT worth it unless you have a valid summer use for the machine that a tractor cannot accomplish.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I got quoted over 60k for a 3200 series ventrac with a cab, blower, blade and drop salter... I would be in it for about 35 with a deere 1 series set up the same... its not hard math and I'm sure the deere will have a better resale and myn has 5 year full warranty!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L said:


> I got quoted over 60k for a 3200 series ventrac with a cab, blower, blade and drop salter... I would be in it for about 35 with a deere 1 series set up the same... its not hard math and I'm sure the deere will have a better resale and myn has 5 year full warranty!


That's insane...the cost difference here is signifigant but not by that margin. A 4000 series machine, cab with heat, broom, blower and drop spreader was about 35k. I've got significantly less than that in our 1025, and I've got a hydraulic drop spreader, and not an electric one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> I got quoted over 60k for a 3200 series ventrac with a cab, blower, blade and drop salter... I would be in it for about 35 with a deere 1 series set up the same... its not hard math and I'm sure the deere will have a better resale and myn has 5 year full warranty!


Not to mention attachments for the 3 point aren't proprietary which equals big bucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's insane...the cost difference here is signifigant but not by that margin. A 4000 series machine, cab with heat, broom, blower and drop spreader was about 35k. I've got significantly less than that in our 1025, and I've got a hydraulic drop spreader, and not an electric one.


I never got a price for a Ventrac, but by my rough estimates I figured I could set up 2 1025s for just aboot the same cost as 1 Ventrac.

My 3046 cost more than a Ventrac, but I can't put 22 bags of sidewalk salt in a spreader on a Ventrac and make it through the entire route on 1 fillup like I can with a Baumann drop spreader.

Add to it a multitude of 3 point attachments, resale, versatility, etc. and it was a no-brainer.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I never got a price for a Ventrac, but by my rough estimates I figured I could set up 2 1025s for just aboot the same cost as 1 Ventrac.
> 
> My 3046 cost more than a Ventrac, but I can't put 22 bags of sidewalk salt in a spreader on a Ventrac and make it through the entire route on 1 fillup like I can with a Baumann drop spreader.
> 
> Add to it a multitude of 3 point attachments, resale, versatility, etc. and it was a no-brainer.


It would be pretty close. And the ventrac pto attachments are all still belt driven...no thanks.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I've got a goofy 73" garage door does anyone know of a hard cab for these that will fit that height?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't think you'll get anything under that height. All the cab options I have seen require the rops to stay up and that's around 80" tall.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Its a tuck under and I can't get anything in that fricking garage :/. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I don't think you'll get anything under that height. All the cab options I have seen require the rops to stay up and that's around 80" tall.


Tectight bud! Only cab that is a rops itself! Doesn't require the machine rops... but it's still not worth the extra money, guess you need that $1000 savings so you can spend it all on central hydros LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L said:


> Tectight bud! Only cab that is a rops itself! Doesn't require the machine rops... but it's still not worth the extra money, guess you need that $1000 savings so you can spend it all on central hydros LOL


Central hydros make me a lot more money than the differences in tektite vs cozy could ever dream of.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like end of season blowout on Kijiji

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...25/1230059371?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...6r/1230059911?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My second 1025 came with a loader, have yet to use it for anything as I bought it at the beginning of winter. I don't really need it, but since I have it, I'll keep it.
> 
> I've actually been looking for a 4' brush hog for mine, but now with the 3046, I'll probably get one for that instead. I have no doubt it would do just fine with a 4'.
> 
> ...


I hope your being nice to my old girl! Glad to hear its getting some use. I always wanted to fab up a boss utv v blade as well for it. Im still planning on doing this on my Kubota some day. Just trying to figure out the hydraulics for doing so. I would consider just running the the whole unit as is if my tractor electrical system can handle the load. I know kubota offers a larger alternator for the B series so I will have to check into that. I guess if it ever happens Ill start a thread on the build.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4x4Farmer said:


> I hope your being nice to my old girl! Glad to hear its getting some use. I always wanted to fab up a boss utv v blade as well for it. Im still planning on doing this on my Kubota some day. Just trying to figure out the hydraulics for doing so. I would consider just running the the whole unit as is if my tractor electrical system can handle the load. I know kubota offers a larger alternator for the B series so I will have to check into that. I guess if it ever happens Ill start a thread on the build.


Sure are Nick. Not a single problem with it. The operator loves the Cozy Cab vs the Curtis. Tectite would have been nice as well, but I wasn't aware they were around when I bought my first one.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

neblawncare23 said:


> Ok I have been plowing commercial walks and residential driveways for the last 6 years with a 4-wheeler. Finally after yesterdays snow storm of 8 inches and 40mph winds causing drifts 5ft deep I decided by next season im going to buy a 1025r and put a cab on it. So long story short, my question is what is the best set up on the 1025r? Front blower/rear blade or vise versa, or blade on loader? Also what is the best cab to put on this tractor? If any of you have a pics that would be great to!
> 
> I need to be able to clean 48" walks up to 10ft walks, along with 2 and 3 car garages. Want a machine where I can do both rather easily.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

diggerman said:


> View attachment 178387
> 
> 
> View attachment 178388


I know a diggerman from Ames, IA. He's a great guy and I miss seeing him around.

How's the family Matt? Hope all is well.

PS Like the Deere too.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I don't think you'll get anything under that height. All the cab options I have seen require the rops to stay up and that's around 80" tall.


My rops is down, with the cab on. IDK what cab I have, standard JD 1025r


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Toddman36 is from Ames too, I think. 
He's the one that built the box/blade for the 1445.
He is making one for me for my 1025r to use on the loader . I don't think it's supposed to be a secret or anything. I believe he plans to market and sell them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Diggerman has been around since plowsite was a subforum of lawnsite.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

jonniesmooth said:


> My rops is down, with the cab on. IDK what cab I have, standard JD 1025r
> View attachment 178429


If you follow the installation instructions, the rops are supposed to stay up, and be bolted in the up position.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you follow the installation instructions, the rops are supposed to stay up, and be bolted in the up position.


Bought it this way, from a dealer.
I may have read the post wrong?
I read it as " the rops has to be up, so you can't find anything shorter than xx inches."
The rops doesn't "have" to be up, just like the operator presence switch in the seat can be over ridden, so that someone can run, say, a chipper off the 3 pt, without having to pay a guy to sit in the seat and do nothing.
It's a piece of tube steel, i haven't examined it up close because it's not an issue for me.
But, if the issue is wanting the rops to not stick up higher then the cab, cut it down and weld it back where you want it, and bolt it back together.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you follow the installation instructions, the rops are supposed to stay up, and be bolted in the up position.


Instructions? I thought those were meant to be suggestions.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

jonniesmooth said:


> Bought it this way, from a dealer.
> I may have read the post wrong?
> I read it as " the rops has to be up, so you can't find anything shorter than xx inches."
> The rops doesn't "have" to be up, just like the operator presence switch in the seat can be over ridden, so that someone can run, say, a chipper off the 3 pt, without having to pay a guy to sit in the seat and do nothing.
> ...


Yes, you are technically correct. It doesn't "have" to be in the up position. My guess is most of the cabs aren't rops certified so that's how they get around being liable for someone getting hurt in a rollover.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure are Nick. Not a single problem with it. The operator loves the Cozy Cab vs the Curtis. Tectite would have been nice as well, but I wasn't aware they were around when I bought my first one.


Those Tektites are very nice cabs. That's what I was going to put on my Kubota this year, but the guy I sub for didn't want to give me enough sidewalks to justify me buying it (I think his profit margin is pretty high on those, and he doesn't want to give them up). If I decide to take on some of my own contracts this coming year I'm going to pull the trigger on it though.


----------

